# some pics from a newbie



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

here's a few picks of some of my fish


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not too bad looking, especially that last one, i'll have to take lots of pics of fry from that guy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice! whos that guy down to the right behind the filter??


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

that is a female Otopharnyx tetraspilus


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ooh, ok, thanks! it was hard to tell


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, those look tight. How much $ did those run you?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice Chewere and Mbamba, you got some sharp looking fish there.


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

southern-not much actually i buy em small and grow em up,i love watching them color most of em i bought from auctions or local breeders


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

Orbital-thanx man


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

what kind of fish is the second pic? I have one just like it!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

blakeoe said:


> what kind of fish is the second pic? I have one just like it!


Looks alot like the strain around here, a few people got some from Jason before he moved. I got some real nice Perspicax Ndumbi and Ngara flametails off him, they are all adults. The Ngara have some growing to do yet.

Labidochromis Mbamba


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Excellent, I love it, well done, you should be proud, congratulations, keep them coming.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great pics! very nice fish!


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely fish you have there.


----------

